# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  BBC micro emulators???

## gazj

Hi has anyone had any luck with bbc micro emulators on ubuntu??
Thanks in advance 
Gaz

----------


## Quirky

There is BBC emulation in Mess, which is quite good and some games are fully emulated, but is no longer updated (as far as I can tell). Mess should be installable from Synaptic, maybe.

Other emulators I know of are Windows only. B-Em http://b-em.bbcmicro.com/ which is now available on Mac OS, not sure if a Linux version is on the cards.

The best emu there is is Beeb-Em.  It works very well in Wine - even sound - and this is the Emu I'd recommend, if you don't mind using Wine. http://www.mikebuk.dsl.pipex.com/beebem

(The source is also available for both of these if you fancy a challenge porting them to Linux!)

----------


## gazj

Thanks

I have previously used beebem in *******, and i do use wine, however beebem seems to start in wine for about a second then closes again, I dont know if beebem uses directx, but if it does then thats prob why, cus my laptop hasn't a rubbish 8mb ati card in it, but any help with getting that working would be great,  but i will look into b-em and mess thanks for that, as for porting the beebem source thats a bit beyond me.

Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## gazj

I have got the windows beebem working with wine, although be it without sound, so its possible, if anyone hears of beebem deb for ubuntu let me know. thaks

----------


## ronmarley1

d

----------


## Davie In Dubai

such a shame there's not a native package available for beebem.

----------


## RaiCoss

> Thanks
> 
> I have previously used beebem in *******, and i do use wine, however beebem seems to start in wine for about a second then closes again, I dont know if beebem uses directx, but if it does then thats prob why, cus my laptop hasn't a rubbish 8mb ati card in it, but any help with getting that working would be great,  but i will look into b-em and mess thanks for that, as for porting the beebem source thats a bit beyond me.
> 
> Thanks


RED DWARF!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, how do you access MAME once you've installed it, can you only get to it from the command line?

----------


## afrodeity

anyone try Brandy?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/brandy/

----------


## Perfect Storm



----------

